# Khda complaints procedure



## Lizzybt (Apr 23, 2014)

Does anyone have any infomation on the above? What can a teacher do when a parent makes untrue complaints to this body? Parent has track record of making complaints against teachers, is KHDA fair? parent is a local.


----------



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

Lizzybt said:


> Does anyone have any infomation on the above? What can a teacher do when a parent makes untrue complaints to this body? Parent has track record of making complaints against teachers, is KHDA fair? parent is a local.


Parent is a local? Good luck!


----------

